# WiFi Tether runs, nothing can connect..



## DatacomGuy (Nov 30, 2011)

Ive done the entitlement check fix, #147.. Seems all should be well, but when i enable tether, devices can see the AP, but cant connect.

Thoughts?


----------



## DatacomGuy (Nov 30, 2011)

...annnnnnnnnd now FoxFi isn't working. Sigh.

This is the single most important feature for me.. I desperately need.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I was having an issue with connections too, try using the "One Touch Connect" button. If you still can't connect, try disconnecting and reconnecting the device you are trying to tether to. 
Hope this helps. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## DatacomGuy (Nov 30, 2011)

Herrsmoothe said:


> I was having an issue with connections too, try using the "One Touch Connect" button. If you still can't connect, try disconnecting and reconnecting the device you are trying to tether to.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Not sure I follow. Where would I find the "one touch connect" button?

I've tried a few different devices.. ipad, laptop, a 2nd laptop.. no dice.

When FoxFi was working, any device could connect just fine. But none have worked through wifi tether. Freaking weird, but about to go back to 905.. I have a huge roadtrip tomorrow and i need this badly.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry, I assumed you were on the 232 ics leak. That is where the button I was speaking about is located, under the stock wifi tether on the ics leak. Sorry this wasn't relative to your dilemma.

Sent from my iced out bionic.


----------



## Secondaid (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't use tethering very often, but I tried it yesterday and it didn't work. The last time I tried it, I was on the .230 leak. I used the entitlement_check hack, and was tethering just fine using the stock tethering app.

Now I'm on .232, and here's what happens. I tap the "Mobile Hotspot" checkbox to turn on tethering, it goes through the motions of turning on, I get the "Tethering or hotspot active" notification, and then it -immediately- turns itself back off. (I double-checked, the entitlement_check field is still set to 0.)

FoxFi allows me to connect my iPad, and gives it an IP address, but anytime I try to open a web page on my iPad, it times out.

Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, I found that a power cycle seems to resolve the issue... until it happens again. LOL

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Secondaid (Oct 8, 2011)

That did it. Serves me right for forgetting IT Rule #1: Turn It Off And Back On Again.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

Secondaid said:


> That did it. Serves me right for forgetting IT Rule #1: Turn It Off And Back On Again.


LOL... We all forget that at 1 time or another.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## theblackvirus (Dec 14, 2011)

DatacomGuy said:


> Ive done the entitlement check fix, #147.. Seems all should be well, but when i enable tether, devices can see the AP, but cant connect.
> 
> Thoughts?


Is there an easy to understand guide to doing the entitlement fix? My wife is getting annoyed that she can't use wifi tether now that I flashed the ics leak. Thanks


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

theblackvirus said:


> Is there an easy to understand guide to doing the entitlement fix? My wife is getting annoyed that she can't use wifi tether now that I flashed the ics leak. Thanks


Don't have the link handy, but here is the basic rundown.

1. Get SQLITE EDITOR from the play store and open it.
2. Scroll down until you see "SETTINGS STORAGE" there are 2 of them you want the one with the hammer and wrench icon, not the gear icon and tap it.
3. Tap on "SETTINGS.DB" then tap on "SETTINGS".
4. Scroll down until you find #147. Under value it will say 1, you will want to change it to the number 0. Do this by long pressing on the number 1, and selecting edit field. Change the 1 to a 0 and click save, then restart your phone. Done.

Sent from my iced out bionic.


----------



## theblackvirus (Dec 14, 2011)

Herrsmoothe said:


> Don't have the link handy, but here is the basic rundown.
> 
> 1. Get SQLITE EDITOR from the play store and open it.
> 2. Scroll down until you see "SETTINGS STORAGE" there are 2 of them you want the one with the hammer and wrench icon, not the gear icon and tap it.
> ...


Thank you! Once restarted do I just use the stock tethering app or does this allow me to use an app like googles wifi tether?


----------



## theblackvirus (Dec 14, 2011)

Nevermind, I got the mobile hotspot app to work! Thanks again, well worth the $3


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

theblackvirus said:


> Nevermind, I got the mobile hotspot app to work! Thanks again, well worth the $3


Glad this helped. 

Sent From My Bionic While I'm Mourning Gummy & Looking For A Decent Rom With Webtop 3.0 On Board.


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4421-guide-how-to-get-free-wifi-tether-on-droid-bionic/page__hl__entitlement_check


----------

